# Personal Messages



## Andrew (Mar 4, 2005)

Im having a problem with the personal message thing. Whenever I click on the "You have 1 new message" link it takes me to a page that tells me this: Private messaging has been disabled on this board.

Is this just a temporary bug or what? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Leah (Mar 8, 2005)

This is because someone sent you a chat invitation, which sort of "forces" a PM although you cant see it.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks.  That would explain a lot.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Joe (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah i had the same problem lol thanks too.  

Joe


----------



## Leah (Mar 9, 2005)

If you have a set time you know you will be online, send me an email and let me know. I can fix it, but we have to be online at the same time.


----------



## shadownet (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm having the same problem..........I hate that....I like to PM but it won't work at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil: Mad shadow :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Leah (Mar 11, 2005)

That would be because PMs are disabled.


----------

